# ESV Single Column Legacy Bible



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone have one of these? My wife gave me one for Valentine's Day, and I've enjoyed using it for family devotions. The margins are nice and wide (only the headings are in the margins), it seems to be well made for a TrueTone Bible, and sturdy for the price. I'll look forward to using it to take notes in church (ours uses the ESV) when the kids get older and I'm not as focused on keeping them in line in worship.

The Bible Design Blog has a good series on it.


----------



## Jeremy Hoover (Feb 21, 2012)

I purchased one. I was looking for a single column ESV I could use for preaching. I really like it. The margins are very nice and I like the subject headings being placed in the margins. For me, this keeps the text itself uncluttered. (I wish they had also taken out the chapters and verses!) I've enjoyed reading it at home and using it at church.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 21, 2012)

Me wants.

Here's a list at WTSBooks for those interested.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 21, 2012)

Transitioned to one at the first of the year and I really like it.


----------

